# rear insert



## chevyrida06 (Mar 2, 2010)

the rear panel insert on my 05 blew off going down the road the other day and i am missing the clips to fasten it to the car and the dealer wants 16 buck a piece and there are 10 of them. do you guys know of somewhere else to buy them that is cheaper and i also need the pannel they are wanting 586 for that.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

personally if it were me i would just put regular push clips in it like the ones that hold on the little cover that is possitioned over the radiator... if that makes sense. or else just put bolts in it its not gonna hurt anything. as for the pannel ebay


----------

